# dispiegare



## In flumine nata

Buonasera,
prima di formulare il mio quesito vorrei spiegarvi cosa ci faccio in questo forum. Amo la lingua e i linguaggi. La curiosità riguardante questi argomenti sovente rimane inappagata....per questo sono quier continuare a cercare. Non vi fate ingannare dal mio nik....non conosco il latino e nemmeno il greco, purtroppo nemmeno l'inglese.Semplicemente avverto la musicalità che c'è in alcune espressioni e mi lascio cullare dai suoni, proprio come nel caso della frase latina del nik.

Arriviamo al dunque:
Dispiegare, dispiegarsi....
Dis - spiegare questa è la struttura del verbo secondo il vocabolario Zingarelli, ma per altri vocabolari invece la struttura sarebbe Dis-piegare. La seconda struttura sarebbe conforme al significato:svolgere, spiegare ecc ecc. Se invece il dis- si aggiungesse a spiegare volgerebbe al negativo un verbo già volto al negativo.... se spiegare significare aprire ciò che è piegato, rivolgere la piegatura, dispiegare significherebbe rivolgere ciò che è stato già spiegato...riepiegandolo.Insomma, per me non è chiaro.
Allora avremo di(s)-spiegare o dis-piegare? Come funziona l'associazione di due prefissi con valenza negativa e perchè il due prefissi negativi non si annullano a vicenda(un po' come due negazioni che affermano)?Spero di essermi riuscita a spiegare decentemente.
Qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
Grazie


----------



## infinite sadness

Ciao.
Secondo me lo zingarelli ha torto e hanno ragione gli altri, cioè dis-piegare = togliere la piegatura = srotolare = aprire.

La struttura dis-spiegare si può spiegare attribuendo alla particella dis- funzione rafforzativa (dis come due volte o doppiamente) e non privativa o negativa. Ma a me piace di più l'altra.


----------



## francisgranada

Sembra forse un pò più complicato di come uno aspetterebbe: 

1. La parola _*s*piegare _(secondo varie fonti) proviene dal latino _*ex*plicare. _Quindi si tratta di _*ex*_+_plicare, _ma ancora nel latino e non nell'italiano. 

2. La parola italiana _*dis*piegare_ (secodo il diz.etim. di Devoto) deriva da _*s*piegare_, con la sostituzione del prefisso _*dis-*_ a _*s-*_ (< _es < ex_ ) per rendere più forte il proprio significato del verbo. Cioè, la parola _dispiegare_ nell'italiano è una forma cronologicamente secondaria, rispetto a _spiegare_. 

3. La variante *dis*+_(*e*)*s*piegare_, con due prefissi, non è troppo logica (secondo la mia opinione ), ma neanche usuale in italiano (in teoria risulterebbe in soluzioni non accettabili nell'italiano: _**dises*piegare_/_**diss*piegare_) 

Abbiamo quindi (cronologicamente):  _*ex*plicare _> _*s*piegare _> _*dis*piegare_


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Infinite,

Ho corretto il mio post precedente per renderlo meno complicato e più comprensibile...

(Nel punto 3. volevo dire che due prefissi (dis + s) non mi sembrano probabili, invece il punto 4. l'ho cancellato)


----------



## In flumine nata

Il prefisso Dis si pone in relazione con la parola base in più sensipposizione, contraddizione, contrarietà, privazione, reversione. 
La valenza rafforzativa ipotizzata da Infinite non appartiene a questa particella, come invece è propria di altre coparticelle quali ad es. Ris.

Io credo che il mio ragionamento logico a proposito di questa bellissima parola non sia errato; dunque, in questo caso e tenendo per buono il significato acclarato, o si pone il prefisso dis in relazione al verbo piegare o, se vogliamo considerarlo correlato a verbo spiegare, dobbiamo ipotizzare l'uso eccezionale del prefisso dis con valenza rafforzativa.
Voi che ne dite?
Nel passaggio evidenziato da francisgranata da piegare expiegare spiegare dispiegare, c'è qualcosa di sdrucciolevole, come di non spiegato(bellissimo il fatto che tutti utilizziamo ripetutamente questo verbo spiegare proprio per chiarire e comunicarci qualcosa che riguarda lui ).
Se potessi usare la tavolozza dei colori per descrivere le parole, potrei dire che dispiegare è un verbo di colore azzuro cielo, color di cielo, con un significato evanescente, rarefatto ulteriore rispetto a quello di spiegare.
Spiegare invece ha il colore nero consueto delle parole stampate e scritte.Come e cosa  aggiunge quel di più al verbo dispiegare?
Solamente l'uso che se ne fa? 
Grazie per lo sforzo che fate insieme a me.


----------



## francisgranada

In flumine nata said:


> Il prefisso Dis si pone in relazione con la parola base in più sensipposizione, contraddizione, contrarietà, privazione, reversione.
> La valenza rafforzativa ipotizzata da Infinite non appartiene a questa particella, come invece è propria di altre coparticelle quali ad es. Ris.
> 
> Io credo che il mio ragionamento logico a proposito di questa bellissima parola non sia errato; dunque, in questo caso e tenendo per buono il significato acclarato, o si pone il prefisso dis in relazione al verbo piegare o, se vogliamo considerarlo correlato a verbo spiegare, dobbiamo ipotizzare l'uso eccezionale del prefisso dis con valenza rafforzativa.
> Voi che ne dite?
> Nel passaggio evidenziato da francisgranata da piegare expiegare spiegare dispiegare, c'è qualcosa di sdrucciolevole, come di non spiegato(bellissimo il fatto che tutti utilizziamo ripetutamente questo verbo spiegare proprio per chiarire e comunicarci qualcosa che riguarda lui ).



Possiamo ipotizzare qualsiasi cosa, ma è importante prendere in  considerazione l'etimologia o la "storia dell'evoluzione" della parola,  per non sbagliarsi nelle  deduzioni. In genere, non basta  analizzare solamente la forma ed il significato _attuale_. Per cui nel nostro caso è importante, che la parola _dispiegare_ non "nasce" come una "consapevole" composizione di _dis+__piegare_, invece la cronologia e questa: *ex*_+_*plicare *_>_* explicare *> *spiegare *> *dispiegare*. Ingorando ciò, uno potrebbe raggionare p.e. anche così: _dis+plicare_ > _displicare _> _dispiegare _> _spiegare_... (anche se un tale ragionamento non fosse illogico, sarebbe sbagliato perché non corrisponde ai fatti da noi conosciuti). Ovviamente supponiamo, che il dizionario etimologico sia affidabile ...   



> Se potessi usare la tavolozza dei colori per descrivere le parole, potrei dire che dispiegare è un verbo di colore azzuro cielo, color di cielo, con un significato evanescente, rarefatto ulteriore rispetto a quello di spiegare.
> Spiegare invece ha il colore nero consueto delle parole stampate e scritte.Come e cosa  aggiunge quel di più al verbo dispiegare?
> Solamente l'uso che se ne fa? ...


Per quanto riguarda "il color di cielo" (o color di _flumine _):   "Quel di più", oltre il proprio uso della parola, ipoteticamente può constare anche nella pronuncia o fonetica del prefisso _*dis* _(una piena sillaba), rispetto a *s* (solamente una consonante, per cui meno "colorata"). Ma questo è un discorso un po' astratto ...


----------



## In flumine nata

Il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega anche se rimane oscuro questo passaggio fra spiegare e dispiegare e il risultato della loro associazione.
Ho pensato che potrebbe anche darsi che il prefisso dis dato per scontato dallo Zingarelli non sia quello giusto. Molto più semplicemente il prefisso esatto potrebbe essere di, il quale viene usato affianco a voci verbali di origine latina anche con significato intensivo.Da qui anche la carica di particolare intensità contenuta nella parola. 
Gentile Francis, color di cielo è una citazione da Cenerentola 
Grazie, mi avete fatto un bel regalo.


----------



## francisgranada

In flumine nata said:


> ...Molto più semplicemente il prefisso esatto potrebbe essere di, il quale viene usato affianco a voci verbali di origine latina anche con significato intensivo.Da qui anche la carica di particolare intensità contenuta nella parola. Grazie, mi avete fatto un bel regalo.




Sì, in teoria _potrebbe _essere così, cioè di+spiegare. Ma secondo il diz. etim. _non è_ così (quest'è la sostanza di quello che stavo dicendo, cioè non basta il ragionamento anche se logico ...).


----------



## infinite sadness

Ricapitolando:

_*1. *piegare_ viene dal latino _plicare_
_*2. *il prefisso *s* _viene dal latino _ex_
_*3.*_ il prefisso _*dis*_ in alcune parole corrisponde al greco *dus* col significato di contrarietà, in altre al greco _*dis*_ (latino _*bis*_) col significato di due volte, doppiamente.
_*4.*_ la parola _*dispiegare*_ viene dalla sostituzione del prefisso di origine latina *s* con il prefisso di origine greca *dis*.
_*5.*_ se si vuole aderire alla minoritaria tesi dello zingarelli (dis+spiegare) bisogna intendere il prefisso _*dis*_ nel suo significato corrispondente al significato del latino_* bis*_, come nella parola disseccare, che non è il contrario di seccare ma un suo rafforzativo, oppure anche dissolvere, che non è il contrario di solvere.


----------



## francisgranada

infinite sadness said:


> Ricapitolando:
> 
> _*1. *piegare_ viene dal latino _plicare_
> _*2. *il prefisso *s* _viene dal latino _ex_
> _*3.*_ il prefisso _*dis*_ in alcune parole corrisponde al greco *dus* col significato di contrarietà, in altre al greco _*dis*_ (latino _*bis*_) col significato di due volte, doppiamente.
> _*4.*_ la parola _*dispiegare*_ viene dalla sostituzione del prefisso di origine latina *s* con il prefisso di origine greca *dis*.
> _*5.*_ se si vuole aderire alla minoritaria tesi dello zingarelli (dis+spiegare) bisogna intendere il prefisso _*dis*_ nel suo significato corrispondente al significato del latino_* bis*_, come nella parola disseccare, che non è il contrario di seccare ma un suo rafforzativo, oppure anche dissolvere, che non è il contrario di solvere.



Ricapitolazione:

_*1. *piegare_ viene dal latino _plicare_ 
_*2. *_il prefisso_ *s* _viene dal latino *ex* 
_*3.*_ il prefisso _*dis*_ in alcune parole corrisponde al _greco _*dys *_(*dus*)_ col significato di "male" (p.e. _disfunzione_, _dislalia_), in altre al _latino *dis*_, prefisso di separazione, dispersione, inversione e movimento in direzione opposta - succesivamente anche di negazione e di opposizione  (probab. di origine indoeuropea, etimologicamente connesso col greco _diá, *disá _e con il tedesco_ zer_)
_*4.*_ la parola _*dispiegare*_ viene dalla sostituzione del prefisso di origine _latina _*s* con il prefisso di origine _latina _*dis*.

(Esiste anche un "terzo" prefisso _*di*(__*s*)_ di origine _greca, _che corrisponde al latino_ *bis*. _Ma non è il nostro caso, perché non si tratta di un prefisso attivo nell'italiano, lo troviamo piuttosto nelle parole di origine greca e nella forma di _*di*_, p.e. _diptongo_).


----------



## infinite sadness

Beh, allora non ci resta che concludere che si tratta di un evidente errore dello Zingarelli (dando per buona la citazione riportata da insula in flumine nata).


----------



## In flumine nata

infinite sadness said:


> Ricapitolando:
> 
> _*1. *piegare_ viene dal latino _plicare_
> _*2. *il prefisso *s* _viene dal latino _ex_
> _*3.*_ il prefisso _*dis*_ in alcune parole corrisponde al greco *dus* col significato di contrarietà, in altre al greco _*dis*_ (latino _*bis*_) col significato di due volte, doppiamente.
> _*4.*_ la parola _*dispiegare*_ viene dalla sostituzione del prefisso di origine latina *s* con il prefisso di origine greca *dis*.
> _*5.*_ se si vuole aderire alla minoritaria tesi dello zingarelli (dis+spiegare) bisogna intendere il prefisso _*dis*_ nel suo significato corrispondente al significato del latino_* bis*_, come nella parola disseccare, che non è il contrario di seccare ma un suo rafforzativo, oppure anche dissolvere, che non è il contrario di solvere.


1. si, è pacifico.
2. si, è pacifico anche questo.
3. No, questa è una novità(almeno per me). Il solito Zingarelli dice che dis in una prima accezione viene dal prefisso separativo latino dis, ha un'origine indoeuropea, esprime valore negativo, o indica dispersione, separazione.In una seconda ipotesi viene dal greco dys con il significato di male, mancanza.Quindi non c'è il significato rafforzativo.
4. Secondo lo Zingarelli viene dall'aggiunta di dis di origine latina a spiegare con la s(derivata da ex). Secondo un altro vocabolario etimologico, invece, verrebbe dalla associazione di dis e piegare, quindi senza s. 
5.Questo è interessante.Effettivamente la struttura di questi verbi è sovrapponibile a quella del nostro indagato.  
 Mi chiedo, a questo punto, se questi verbi individuati non rappresentino altrettante eccezioni riportabili forse a questo prefisso derivato da bis.Mi piacerebbe sapere in che periodo compaiono questi verbi.
Peraltro ho consultato il sito dell'Accademia della Crusca dove c'era una bella esposizione sui prefissi ma dove non si accenna a valenze 
rafforzative del dis.
Potrei mettere anche il link....non so se è consentito.

La curiosità su questa struttura nasce, per dirla tutta, proprio dal modo in cui mi è stata proposta;scritta, nell'ambito di un discorso complesso, in questa maniera:di-spiegare. Chi ha scritto questa parola in questo modo lo ha fatto per un motivo ben preciso e con piena cognizione di causa.
Spero di non avervi annoiato con questa querelle.


----------



## francisgranada

infinite sadness said:


> Beh, allora non ci resta che concludere che si tratta di un evidente errore dello Zingarelli (dando per buona la citazione riportata da insula in flumine nata).



Non posso commentare la spiegazione dello Zingarelli, perché non l'ho letto. Si può trovare anche su internet?


----------



## infinite sadness

francisgranada said:


> Non posso commentare la spiegazione dello Zingarelli, perché non l'ho letto. Si può trovare anche su internet?


Io mi fido di in flumine nata.

Un'altra teoria, molto più semplice, anche se non riportata dai dizionari, potrebbe essere quella di abbandonare il prefisso _*dis*_, e andare a guardare invece il prefisso _*di*_, di diretta derivazine dal latino _*de*_, che compare in molti vocaboli con senso rafforzativo, come in di-seccare, di-sciogliere, di-battere, di-vorare, di-minuire, *di-spiegare*.
Che ne pensi?


----------



## In flumine nata

infinite sadness said:


> Beh, allora non ci resta che concludere che si tratta di un evidente errore dello Zingarelli (dando per buona la citazione riportata da insula in flumine nata).


Non credo possa trattarsi solo di questo. Credo ci sia una spiegazione alla costruzione dello Zingarelli e anche alle divergenze....poi è sempre un signor vocabolario non possiamo liquidarlo così.
La  voce disseccare ha la stessa struttura di dispiegare, cioè dis(latino)- seccare, invece l'etimologia di dissolvere non riesco a capirla. Lo Zingarelli dice così:voce dotta, lat. dissolvere 'sciogliere (solvere)completamente (dis)', come se dis significasse completamente.
Ecco le voci, non ho messo il link per evitare complicazioni.

dispiegàre /♫/
[comp. di di(s)- (1) e spiegare ☼ 1319]
A v. tr. (io dispiègo, tu dispièghi)
1 (lett.) Distendere, spiegare: dispiegare al vento le vele, la bandiera | Allargare: dispiegare le ali.
[...]

dis- (1)
[ripete il pref. lat. separativo dis-, di orig. indeur.]
pref. (forma ridotta s- in alcuni casi)
● Esprime valore negativo (disamare, disamore, disattento, discontinuo, diseducare, disonore) o indica dispersione, separazione (disgiungere, distrarre).

dis- (2)
[dal pref. gr. dys-, col sign. di male, mancanza]
pref.
● In parole composte, spec. della terminologia medica, indica alterazione, anomalia, malformazione, e sim.: disfunzione, dispepsia, distrofia

disseccàre /♫/ o †diseccàre
[comp. di dis- (1) e seccare ☼ 1268]
A v. tr. (io dissécco, tu dissécchi)
1 Rendere secco, asciutto: il sole d'agosto ha disseccato i campi. [...]

 dissòlvere /♫/
[vc. dotta, lat. dissŏlvere ‘sciogliere (sŏlvere) completamente (dis-)’ ☼ 1268]
A v. tr. (pass. rem. io dissòlsi, lett. raro dissolvètti o lett. raro dissolvéi, tu dissolvésti; part. pass. dissòlto o †dissolùto)
1 †Sciogliere: dissolvere una polvere nell'acqua.
[...]

Si, si può consultare online, ma bisogna registrarsi e ci sono 100 parole concesse gratuitamente.

Questo è il link dell'Accademia della Crusca
http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=6717&ctg_id=44



infinite sadness said:


> Io mi fido di in flumine nata.
> 
> Un'altra teoria, molto più semplice, anche se non riportata dai dizionari, potrebbe essere quella di abbandonare il prefisso _*dis*_, e andare a guardare invece il prefisso _*di*_, di diretta derivazine dal latino _*de*_, che compare in molti vocaboli con senso rafforzativo, come in di-seccare, di-sciogliere, di-battere, di-vorare, di-minuire, *di-spiegare*.
> Che ne pensi?


Si mi piace, l'ho presa in considerazione come possibile...arriverò fino in fondo e vi farò sapere.


----------



## marco.cur

Per lo Zingarelli avrei anche un'altra spiegazione

Lo Zingarelli riporta dispiegare come composto di di(s) e spiegare (e non derivato da ...). È possibile che non si sia voluta dare una spiegazione etimologica ma solo concettuale, per far meglio comprendere il significato della parola. 

Se così    fosse si chiuderebbe il cerchio.


----------



## francisgranada

infinite sadness said:


> Io mi fido di in flumine nata.
> Un'altra teoria, molto più semplice, anche se non riportata dai dizionari, potrebbe essere quella di abbandonare il prefisso _*dis*_, e andare a guardare invece il prefisso _*di*_, di diretta derivazine dal latino _*de*_,...



Perché vogliamo pensare che _proprio noi sul forum, _"solo c_os_ì" ad hoc_, _possiamo dare delle risposte corrette, mentre gli esperti, autori di dizionari, dopo una lunga investigazione professionale, arrivino a conclusioni sbagliate ? 

Non voglio dire, ovviamente, che un dizionario etimologico debba avere ragione _a priori_. Ma per proporre una soluzione diversa, dovremmo fare una profonda e complessiva indagine storico-comparativa, prendendo in considerazione le altre lingue romanze ecc., e poi presentare le prove convincenti ...

Possiamo essere quasi sicuri, che l' idea di _di+spiegare_, essendo talmente semplice, "venne in mente" anche agli esperti, non ostante ciò sono arrivati a conclusioni diverse ... 




infinite sadness said:


> ... che compare in molti vocaboli con senso rafforzativo, come in di-seccare, di-sciogliere, di-battere, di-vorare, di-minuire, *di-spiegare*.
> Che ne pensi?



Vediamo un po' i tuoi esempi:

dibattere - dal francese _débattre _(non dall'italiano _di+battere_)
divorare - dal latino _devorare _(lat. _de+vorare_, non dall'italiano _di+vorare_)
diminuire - dal latino _deminuere _(lat. _de+minuere, _non dall'italiano _di+minuere_) 
dissecare - dal latino _dissecare _(lat. _dis+secare, _non dall'italiano _di+seccare)
_disciogliere - incrociato del lat. _dissolvere _e it. _sciogliere _(non da _di+sciogliere_) 

Nessuno di questi esempi presenta una "creazione italiana" da _*di*+verbo_. Il prefisso *di* in italiano si trova probabilmente solo (o prevalentemente) nelle parole, in cui si trovava già prima, cioè nel latino classico o almeno nel latino volgare. Per cui l'algoritmo _di+spiegare_ non è probabile, _anche per questo_. 

Vedi ancora lo spagnolo *desplegar*, che non può provenire da _*de*+splegar_, semplicemente perché la forma _"splegar" _non esiste. Cioè la costruzione _di+spiegare_ non è probabile, _anche per questo_. 


Spero che sarai conteto con la mia _*dis*piegazione _ ...




marco.cur said:


> ...Lo Zingarelli riporta dispiegare come composto di di(s) e spiegare (e  non derivato da ...). È possibile che non si sia voluta dare una  spiegazione etimologica ma solo concettuale, per far meglio comprendere  il significato della parola.


Non ho potuto leggere lo Zingarelli, ma sarei d'accordo... Ci sono dizionari esplicativi, storici, etimologici, storico-etimologici ecc ... Tutti quanti hanno le loro priorità rispettive ed alcune cose le riportano solo informativamente.  

Vediamo p.es. il DRAE (diz. della lingua spagnola, piuttosto esplicativa, non etimologica), che per quanto riguarda l'origine della nostra parola in questione, dice "*desplegar *(Del lat. _explicāre_, desplegar)" senza darci alcune spiegazioni dettagliate. Senzaltro,  conferma quello che dice il Devoto: all'inizio abbiamo _explicare. _


----------



## In flumine nata

Francisgranata
Sarà semplice per lei consultare la voce in questione visto che l'ho riportata nel mio ultimo 3d.

Marco.cur
Mi sembra plausibile quello che lei dice. Ad ogni buon fine e per dare più sugo al nostro studio, ho chiesto lumi direttamente al prof. Enriques...se mi risponde vi farò sapere.


----------



## In flumine nata

Gentili compagni di ricerca...ho trovato la spiegazione al problema che vi avevo sottoposto.
Perchè, partendo da quanto indicato nel vocabolario "lo Zingarelli" sul piano logico la spiegazione etimologica e concettuale del verbo dispiegare non si armonizzano? Mancava la conseguenzialità logica fra i presupposti etimologici e i significati riportati a causa...di una svista nella definizione della voce dis(1).Manca l'indicazione del significato intensivo del prefisso,identico a quello del prefisso di, in modo del tutto analogo ai verbi distendere e dislocare.
La cosa è certa(almeno per me)visto che la risposta me l'ha fornita chi per la Zanichelli, la casa editrice de "lo Zingarelli", ha titolo per rispondere ai quesiti degli utenti.
Cosa ne pensate?Io sono molto contenta di essere arrivata a questa prima spiegazione. Penso però che ci sia dell'altro e se dovessi arrivarci vi renderò parteci delle mie scoperte.
Grazie ancora


----------

